# S. Epson Corp. A Seiko Watch?



## kendle (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi,

I recently acquired a men's stainless steel/white metal wristwatch with a green dial. The dial has no name at all, only 'JAPAN MOVT." The movement is marked 'S. EPSON CORP. Y121E'. The movement also requires three batteries! I was told that the 'S. EPSON CORP.' is actually SEIKO EPSON CORP., and somehow related to Seiko.

Can anyone tell me anything about this watch, especially what is the purpose and function of the three batteries?

Thank you and Regards, Kendle.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Depends upon the age I guess...but certainly nowadays and the recent past they are one and the same....my printer carts all come with Epson/Seiko stamped on them.....


----------



## kendle (Nov 21, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Depends upon the age I guess...but certainly nowadays and the recent past they are one and the same....my printer carts all come with Epson/Seiko stamped on them.....


Thank you for the quick response to my question, it is appreciated. Do you happen to know anything about why this particular watch has three batteries and an electronic board inside?

I would love to find out what other function this watch performs besides telling time. Any ideas?

Thanks again, Regards, Kendle.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

So sorry matey....that is the entire depth of my knowledge....its more to do with the Epson carts than Seiko watches! :huh:

I hope somebody else here might enlighten you.....maybe SilverHawk....he's keen on the buzzy things! :lol:


----------

